# New sig



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just spent a little time on a new sig (current). Opinions/criticism are welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Really love the idea! I think it would be even more awesome if the black background were transparent though.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Good idea :thumbsup:

Was thinking the same thing but had a problem with the size. I think I like it better transparent.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

sweet! +pos rep for you dude


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That would be sick if it wasn't cut off and was just the poloroids. Nice work.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome new sig.

I tried to rep but I needs to spread the love first.......


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Toxic said:


> That would be sick if it wasn't cut off and was just the poloroids. Nice work.


Yeah I didn't like the way the cut off looked either so I just went ahead and made another one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That is awsome. Love the wandy head in the center of the O to that is so sick.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Toxic said:


> That is awsome. Love the wandy head in the center of the O to that is so sick.


Haha I appreciate it man :thumbsup:

Tried to rep everyone that commented btw, have to spread for a couple.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, really looks fantastic with the changes you made. Very nice work man!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice work! :thumbsup:


----------

